# Deals on new TT's



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I see that drive the deal are offering 21% discount on TT's, not bad!


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

Alan Sl said:


> I see that drive the deal are offering 21% discount on TT's, not bad!


Yes but you have to take Audi PCP at 6.1% APR else they take back circa £2750 discount. Decent deal though as long as you want PCP else you can get same discount from most dealers if you push hard enough!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

The other option is take the pcp deal and cancel once you take delivery - within 30 days I think it is


----------



## adam_w (Jun 19, 2011)

went into Audi at the weekend and they are giving £4000-£4500 dealer contribution on new cars. think the PCP rate was circa 6%


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I think that's been the case for a while, I got £4.5k dealer contribution on mine a couple of months ago


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Cancelling the PCP within 30 days is a good idea if your source of funding the balance works out cheaper than the overall cost of the PCP.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

TerryCTR said:


> The other option is take the pcp deal and cancel once you take delivery - within 30 days I think it is[/quote
> 
> That's exactly what I did though my discount was not as high as 21% in total]


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah 21% is a very strong discount indeed.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like car sales are slack at the moment so expect some good deals.I got £4.5K off a new MINI for the wife last week which was £1K lower than the best offer from Carwow.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

21%  
I got 19% off my new Quattro and I was chuffed with that!


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

Discounts around 20% are huge.

Does it mean they are too expensive in the first place?

I mean, I specced a TTS to £48,000 and soon went off the idea.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

For sure £35-£38k feels more palatable for the the TTS. It's a pity such discounts don't exist on the RS and never will!


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

TerryCTR said:


> For sure £35-£38k feels more palatable for the the TTS. It's a pity such discounts don't exist on the RS and never will!


Yes, 35-38k and I'm in. Comparing with the slightly older Cayman/Boxster the TTS is a good alternative.

Does anyone know if Audi are limiting the supply of the TTRS again?

Maybe why they're not offering a discount, although I seem to remember one member on here saying he got a discount on one.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

TFP said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > For sure £35-£38k feels more palatable for the the TTS. It's a pity such discounts don't exist on the RS and never will!
> ...


Some members mentioned minimal discounts but one who's brother in law worked in audi managed 10% - on an RS3 mind you.

Its a shame the latest Porkers have lost the 6 cyl engine but yeah I agree the TTS is a reasonable compromise. Driving back
up from England earlier in the week I was on B roads through coldstream and the roads were greasy as hell with the torrential rain not to mention the muck on the roads near the farms. I was certainly glad to have Quattro at that point


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

TerryCTR said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> > TerryCTR said:
> ...


Sorry guys for wandering off topic.

My last car before the TT was a lovely Boxster S 981 2013. it was lovely, great engine noise, and a great spec with leather everywhere. But it was pretty flat at low revs, you really had to drive it hard to get the best out of it.

I test drove a TTS and instantly thought it was a way better car for every day use, more instant power, felt safe, good modern tech. I was going to buy it but the missus stumped up the extra for the RS, lucky me..

We went along to Porsche to see the new 718 and instantly dismissed it due to the noise. They really have spoilt that car, and I wonder if they did that because the 981 was getting too good compared to the 911. And speccing up a 718 S to near what the Audi gives you and your into 60k.

So to sum up, the TTS, in fact all TT's are great cars. And I've owned plenty of different motors having been in the motor trade for 30 years now. I love Porsches, but that new 718? No thank you, even the missus turned her nose up at the noise it made.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Given the new tax rules, I don't understand why the manufacturers don't create a "special edition" of their models - for example, offer a TTS priced at £39,950 with a selection of choice extras. In 2016, we paid less than £39K but the rrp was about £47K.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

PJV997 said:


> Given the new tax rules, I don't understand why the manufacturers don't create a "special edition" of their models - for example, offer a TTS priced at £39,950 with a selection of choice extras. In 2016, we paid less than £39K but the rrp was about £47K.


Not everyone is confident in haggling or they don't know how to or they don't push hard enough or can't be bothered etc. so they rely on those kind of people to keep the profits up. I'm sure that between the people who push hard and those that don't they come out even somewhere. If they started at just shy of £40 (with extras) then people would want to start knocking down that price too :roll:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

^^ would you be at the front of that queue :lol:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Along with many others :lol:


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

I had come across the PCP with large dealer contributions before and I couldn't quite work out who was losing out if you paid off your PCP immediatley.

I see Aberdeen Audi are offering up to £7,400 on TTs even the 1.8 sport is £5,300


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Homie said:


> I had come across the PCP with large dealer contributions before and I couldn't quite work out who was losing out if you paid off your PCP immediatley.
> 
> I see Aberdeen Audi are offering up to £7,400 on TTs even the 1.8 sport is £5,300


Audi FS lose the interest you would have paid.

Bought last few family cars this way, Audi, VW, Ford, Vauxhall get the finance contribution then just call the finance company within first 14 days and ask to cancel. You either just give them a debit card over the phone or they mail you bank transfer details and do it on line. All linked to consumer credit act and right to withdraw.
Alternatively if you suddenly come into some cash you can cancel later, but have to pay interest incurred to the date you withdraw - think it's worked out on a daily basis..

Great deals if you were going to pay cash anyway, or if you can find cheaper finance elsewhere.

Audi and VW don't like to talk about it. But Ford and Vauxhall sales guys actually suggested it on my kids cars, and even highlighted the cancellation terms and number on the agreements.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

debonair said:


> I think that's been the case for a while, I got £4.5k dealer contribution on mine a couple of months ago


I got £5,000 off my TTS from Essex Audi.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Regarding VED I was in an Audi dealer last week and the £310 premium was hidden in the smallprint on the bottom of the sign next to the car.I wonder if dealers are hiding the extra cost.Some owners could be in for a shock in 12 months time.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

90TJM said:


> Regarding VED I was in an Audi dealer last week and the £310 premium was hidden in the smallprint on the bottom of the sign next to the car.I wonder if dealers are hiding the extra cost.Some owners could be in for a shock in 12 months time.


No one mentioned anything to me about the road tax cost. I only knew because it's a question I always ask when buying a car. So I would have been in for a huge shock otherwise. I came to the conclusion they didn't mention it in case it put me off buying.



Mark Pred said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's been the case for a while, I got £4.5k dealer contribution on mine a couple of months ago
> ...


£10k total discount off mine, including the dealer contribution. Definitely some good deals to be done out there.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Homie said:


> I couldn't quite work out who was losing out if you paid off your PCP immediatley.


.

The manufacturer!

OEMs are getting more and more reliant on finance arrangements as a source of profit. No better examples than the American manufacturers.

Did you know that 10 years ago 25% of new cars were sold on a PCP deal, and now that figure is 75%!

More and more people taking huge debts and losses, because the monthly payment is "manageable".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Without the PCP the retail car industry would collapse.Audi would be hit hard.They would then be out of reach of many buyers.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

90TJM said:


> Without the PCP the retail car industry would collapse.Audi would be hit hard.They would then be out of reach of many buyers.


It's in the post,the PCP bubble will inevitably collapse.A bit like the housing market is about to...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

FJ1000 said:


> Homie said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't quite work out who was losing out if you paid off your PCP immediatley.
> ...


Not quite true, it's the financial underwriter that loses, which is a bank. In Audi's case it's 'Volkswagen Bank' who underwrites all of their brands' finance products. Some other brands use mainstream banks e.g. Jaguar Land Rover finance is underwritten by Lloyds.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

kmpowell said:


> FJ1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Homie said:
> ...


Think you'll find VW only take the first x million hit through their captive insurer. Reinsurance markets will be involved once they exceed the captive retention, either on each and every fault type or as an aggregate sum.


----------



## ntto (Apr 6, 2016)

debonair said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding VED I was in an Audi dealer last week and the £310 premium was hidden in the smallprint on the bottom of the sign next to the car.I wonder if dealers are hiding the extra cost.Some owners could be in for a shock in 12 months time.
> ...


how'd you manage 10k?!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

ntto said:


> how'd you manage 10k?!


Hard haggling and buying a stock car rather than a factory order as it was a quick sale for them. Also got first service thrown in free of charge


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

debonair said:


> ntto said:
> 
> 
> > how'd you manage 10k?!
> ...


You didn't mention the 4 months of trauma involved to get to that stage. :lol:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > ntto said:
> ...


Nope, I didn't 

But to be fair, that wasn't at all relevant to the deal I actually got in the end. To the dealer I ended up buying from I was just another punter wanting to buy a car


----------



## icehot (Jun 4, 2017)

debonair said:


> Nope, I didn't
> 
> But to be fair, that wasn't at all relevant to the deal I actually got in the end. To the dealer I ended up buying from I was just another punter wanting to buy a car


Fair play mate. I had the opportunity to buy a stock car and the dealer offered a better deal than what I have on mine now. However there were a few options missing which I wanted so went with a factory order....


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

icehot said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I didn't
> ...


I would have done the same in your situation, I wouldn't have compromised on spec that I wanted. I was lucky, I actually got more spec than I wanted, just because the car which met all my requirements had even more than I'd actually asked for


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

I managed to get 7k off on a factory order list price 33k. You did well to get 10k off. Right place, time and car probably . Out of interest what was the total list price including options of your car?


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

I know it's never going to change, but all this discount really is a crappy way of doing business.

In an ideal world we should all buy our cars from our local Audi dealer. If the prices were fixed then this would likely happen.

Nothing worse than picking up your shiny new car to then go on a forum and see someone bought theirs cheaper, sort of spoils the car buying experience.

If all the cars were priced correctly in the first place, and no discount allowed, they'd still sell.

Can you imagine if someone paid £48,000 for their new high spec TTS and then saw someone else got a £10,000 discount?

Not sure they'd ever buy Audi again.


----------



## ntto (Apr 6, 2016)

debonair said:


> But to be fair, that wasn't at all relevant to the deal I actually got in the end. To the dealer I ended up buying from I was just another punter wanting to buy a car


I'm changing my TT at the minute and all of the phoning around garages is a nightmare. Agree with the post about wishing they'd just sell cars for a fixed price. Getting 10k discount would be the difference between me getting an SLine Black Edition and getting a TTS (which is what I'd really like)

Can you share with us what garage you got that level of discount so I can try them??


----------



## ntto (Apr 6, 2016)

TFP said:


> I know it's never going to change, but all this discount really is a crappy way of doing business.
> 
> In an ideal world we should all buy our cars from our local Audi dealer. If the prices were fixed then this would likely happen.
> 
> ...


totally agree. It shouldn't be that way at all


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Its only an RRP,no price is fixed.I work in industry and we never pay list for any of our equipment and VAG wont so why should the retail customer get ripped off.Audis RRPs are overpriced.They dont cost that much more to produce compared to a similar Skoda/ Seat or even VW.Never pay RRP for a car,they lose too much money to start with.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

I picked up my TTS on September 1st, From Doncaster Audi. List Price was £49190 but by going through PCP.

I ended up getting my car for £39365 that's with the Audi and dealer £4500 discount.

Then took out a lower cost loan and payed off the PCP within 14 days. Audi actually give you 30 days to pay after you contact them.

Regards


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> I picked up my TTS on September 1st, From Doncaster Audi. List Price was £49190 but by going through PCP.
> 
> ...


Wow fantastic deal, congrats. Was your car a factory order or a stock car?


----------



## ntto (Apr 6, 2016)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> I picked up my TTS on September 1st, From Doncaster Audi. List Price was £49190 but by going through PCP.
> 
> ...


thats an incredible deal. was that your skill as a negiotator or had they cars to shift quickly?


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Know I am not a great negotiator, I asked my saleswoman if the dealership would match online quotes, and she said they would. So I got a quote from Autobid (which was the cheapest quotes I could find)

The saleswoman searched the main Audi stock and found a car with the options I wanted, and a few more. I put the exact spec into Autobid and got there best price, showing the dealer sprint out. Then left them to call me, as I was a previous customer with them, they said they would match the quote to retain my business!

As the car was already built I thought they might make me register it before September 1st for the sales figures, but the said no I could have it on September 1st.

did get some helpful advice from *Debonair*, regarding getting a good deal

Regards


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

From memory I think mine was £48.5k list price or thereabouts. Free service is worth around £250? Plus got payment refund recently from my previous finance which I wasn't expecting so I did even better than I thought.

Bought from Audi Lincoln after getting prices off Carwow. Lincoln were not the cheapest on Carwow but after contacting a few dealers, they eventually dropped the lowest.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

ntto said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > But to be fair, that wasn't at all relevant to the deal I actually got in the end. To the dealer I ended up buying from I was just another punter wanting to buy a car
> ...


Due to discount my Black Edition TTS ended up cheaper than a TT S-line.. go figure :roll:


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

TFP said:


> I know it's never going to change, but all this discount really is a crappy way of doing business.
> 
> In an ideal world we should all buy our cars from our local Audi dealer. If the prices were fixed then this would likely happen.
> 
> ...


It's a nice thought but will never happen!

News today that car sales are down around 10% year on year, and on track for first annual decline since 2011. The manufacturers need some flexibility in pricing to shift the cars as demand changes.

Also, I would think the mahoosive depreciation on a new car would ruin the new car experience more than haggling the price! Just because the PCP payment is manageable, doesn't mean the car isn't costing you a bomb. It's just a way of spreading out the cost of that depreciation (40-60% in the first 3 years for most cars).

For the above reason, I don't think I'll ever buy a new car.

I did the maths recently, and over a couple of years of ownership, the depreciation on a new Nissan qumquat is more than a 3/4 year old C7 RS6. I realise running costs etc will be way higher with the '6, but just illustrating what I think is a crazy phenomenon regarding new cars and PCP.

Anyway that's my £0.02

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Mine was the opposite. Due to the huge discount off my current new TTS it worked out better for me financially than keeping the used TTS I had just bought and only ended up keeping 6 weeks.

I guess it depends on how you finance it and personal circumstances


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

It would seem that based on the discounts achieved regardless whether you have a TT or TTS is around the 20 to 21% mark.
That appears to be the target that any potential TT owner should aim for.

A discount of £10000 sounds great which it is for a TTS ,but the list price with probable options is close to £50000. So the discount is no more that 20%. That is what I achieved on my TT, 7k discount off 33k list.

I personally do not think you need to haggle hard either. Autoebid provided the best deal which my local dealer matched without offering any resistance.

A good discount cushions the effect of depreciation, but the TT is such a desirable machine it seems to suffer less than other cars. I only lost £3000 on my previous 2.0 sport manual when I sold it after one year. And that cars only option was Tango Red paint.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

wendigo said:


> It would seem that based on the discounts achieved regardless whether you have a TT or TTS is around the 20 to 21% mark.
> That appears to be the target that any potential TT owner should aim for.
> 
> A discount of £10000 sounds great which it is for a TTS ,but the list price with probable options is close to £50000. So the discount is no more that 20%. That is what I achieved on my TT, 7k discount off 33k list.
> ...


My view is if you don't haggle, you'll never know if you could have got it for less. I knocked down the dealer past the Carwow and Autoebid prices. You got a great discount no doubt about it but you may have been able to get even more. There's nothing to lose by haggling and everything to gain. If I hadn't haggled and had just gone with the cheapest Autoebid price I'd have ended up paying £3k more


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Fair point Debonair but hard haggling does not come easy to everyone. Considering mine was a factory order I doubt I would have achieved a better deal? After all it was just over 21% . But I may be wrong.

Has anybody on this forum obtained a better deal?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

21% is a strong discount I'd be happy with that.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

From what many have said on here (including myself) it seems around 20% is the most you'll get on a factory order. However with car sales continuing to fall you might do better than that now.

As a side issue - does anyone know how options affect the overall discount. If you get 20% off the car are you getting 20% off your options as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> From what many have said on here (including myself) it seems around 20% is the most you'll get on a factory order. However with car sales continuing to fall you might do better than that now.
> 
> As a side issue - does anyone know how options affect the overall discount. If you get 20% off the car are you getting 20% off your options as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have beem very fortunate over the years to purchase many Audis usually with quite a few options fitted. Some dealers have tried to exclude the discount from the options. When I have threatened to walk away if the same discount was not applied they have always backed down. Other dealers have automatically applied the discount to the options.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I only buy stock cars as I have found thats the cheapest way and no waiting/delays to worry about.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> From what many have said on here (including myself) it seems around 20% is the most you'll get on a factory order. However with car sales continuing to fall you might do better than that now.
> 
> As a side issue - does anyone know how options affect the overall discount. If you get 20% off the car are you getting 20% off your options as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pedantically it depends how you choose to calculate your discount. Generally all the numbers I've seen on here, and the way I calculated it, include options so yes, you are getting the discount on your options too.

With my dealer, when I changed options they just recalculated the RRP and applied the same %age discount so I think they also work on a %age on cost+options.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Whats the typical discount people are getting on the TT RS currently?

I've already been offered 4 to 5% but need about 8 to 10% for it to stack up.


----------

